# Wanted Vicious Ant Spade



## Crustyless Muff (14/2/18)

Hi Guys

Badly looking for a VA Spade, anyone selling or know of a local vendor who has stock?

Thanks


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/2/18)

If I am not mistaken cloudelounge does the VA thing. Maybe enquire from them?


----------



## skola (14/2/18)

Tagging [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to move into the correct sub forum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/18)

skola said:


> Tagging [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] to move into the correct sub forum.



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/18)

Juma. Artful.


----------

